
A bank persuaded Twitter to delete my tweets - jackgavigan
http://uk.businessinsider.com/bank-of-america-merrill-lynch-persuaded-twitter-to-delete-my-tweets-2015-12
======
DrScump
also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10783012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10783012)

